# Cutting Diet



## stud_muffin (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I've been reading some great advice and this is my fit time posting so here we go.

I haven't been that concerned with my diet but that has led to me getting a little rounder than I would like. I am trying to drop about 5-10 pounds in the next two months and so far I have been on this diet for a week. I am pretty much always hungry and I am starting to get some major cravings for those delicious things that are dynamite to cutting. So I have two questions.

1. If im feeling a major desire to binge, is it ok for me to down something green, (celery, broccoli, a salad) until I feel satisfied to hold me over until the next meal, even it this means binging on vegetables? That's probably a lot better than eating a huge thing of chips or pretzels.

2. I do have a cheat meal thrown in there but this is pretty much my diet plan. Is there something that I can change or add to take away that nasty sweet craving?

Breakfast: 4 egg whites (eggs in a pan with the yolk taken out, not the processed kind), 2 cups of black coffee
Snack: An apple or banana
Lunch: Either chicken tenderloin with hot sauce or a salad with chicken and fat free dressing
Snack: Another piece of fruit or a can of tuna, preworkout shake, another cup of black coffe
Dinner: Protein Shake, chicken tenderloin with some seasonings or some kind of fish, and veggies

As far as exercise, I'm doing 30 min tempo runs before breakfast Monday and Friday and HIIT (usually sled sprits and hill sprint) on Tuesdays and Thursdays also in the morning and I lift after work Monday Thursday and Saturday.

Also cutting the alcohol to a few beers one day a week (Friday night)

Now that I look at it, I am really only getting carbs from the fruit. Should I add some carbs to breakfast? What kind...toast, oatmeal, cereal?

Thanks for the help guy. Feel free to blast me if I am doing it all wrong, the way I see it, all advice is good advice.


----------



## Mister Sandman (Sep 6, 2015)

Can you post your macros ?


----------



## jtip1810 (Sep 8, 2015)

Watch the fruit maybe sub some sweet potatoes or brown rice more complex carbs.  Looks like you could use some fats in there as well, I do 4egg whites and 1 whole egg breakfast and last meal of the day fats are essential just don't go overboard.  Try 6 meals per day spread out you won't have hunger cravings while eating lower cals.  Post your stats and current cals/macro's sure you will get plenty of advice to help you succeed.


----------



## JuliaFord (Sep 25, 2015)

I like your structure of nutrition, it is the right way to nourish our organism.


----------



## NEVERSURRENDR (Sep 26, 2015)

Nothing wrong with the beers once a week but either exchange the fruit snack or eat it with protein. On a xal restricted diet,  ur gonna spike ur insulin & store some cals evertime u do that.  Plus it doesnt have good satiety value. Last meal... Kind of close to bed time.  If not & if u r like me,  u will wake hungry in the night, not be able to go back to sleep &  probably cheat. My opinion.


----------

